# Fluke 233 vs 179



## Hans Gebert (Jan 28, 2013)

fluke 233 eats batteries like hell


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

From a feature verses price scenario, I would go 233. The only thing a 179 has, that the 233 does not, is a bargraph. But, the 233 gives the remote display, which the 179 does not.

Only other major difference is that the 179 has MUCH higher DC accuracy, but the AC accuracy is the same. So, if you need better DC accuracy, go 179. If not, I would go 233.

As stated in the last post, be prepared to buy a ton of batteries though, because of the remote display.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

233 the remote screen is an awesome feature and I can think that it would come in handy in a number of ways.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

At this point in the technology game, a built in rechargeable battery should be the only kind that is selling. It is not 1991 any longer. Fluke better jump on it before somebody else does..


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> At this point in the technology game, a built in rechargeable battery should be the only kind that is selling. It is not 1991 any longer. Fluke better jump on it before somebody else does..


That's exactly my dilemma. I know once I pull the trigger on a new one they will come out with those


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Why not the cnx 3000?


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Jim Newell, a Sales & Application Engineer for Fluke Corporation, wrote the below in another blog on 03/11.

Hello Viewers, The 233 is unique in its design and implementation with its wireless display utilizing both IR and RF communication between the meter base and the remote display.
While docked the meter utilizes iR communication and when the display and base are separated RF communication is used.
When new the meter is shipped with paper tabs inserted into the battery compartment for both the base and the display to keep the batteries disconnected from the meters power supplies.
This is to insure that the batteries have a full charge and the customer gets the longest battery life possible.

The reason for a short battery shelf life is that when the meter is turned off and the display is mated, the iR communication is still active.
This was done by design to give the user the most flexibility when using their 233 meter.
The design allows the user to power on and to wake up the meter while the display and body are disconnected.
It simplifies the meters operation. This use model was important to customers during our initial research for the 233.

The alternative would have been to have two separate power buttons, one for the base and one for the display.
Our research indicated that this was a less attractive solution to our implementation of one power up option for both parts.
The trade off is the unit consumes more power but gives the users more flexibility.
If the meter were to go into battery save mode and the iR communication were not active, the display and meter body would need to be re-connected before the display could power up.
This option and two separate power up processes were not attractive in our research.

To optimize the battery life, for intermittent use or extended periods of storage, it is recommended that the paper tabs be re-inserted into the battery compartments or the batteries be removed completely.

ref
https://www.element14.com/community...e-fluke-233-meter-review--important-follow-up


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

fanelle said:


> Why not the cnx 3000?


I really like this but don't really want to pay that much for it. And then having to buy the attachments to go along with it. If I had the money I would have one.


----------



## IslandWire (Aug 3, 2013)

I have had a Fluke 87 series IV since they came out. That must have been about 8 years or more ago. I send it out for calibration every 2 years and it is still working great. I think there is a series V now. Mine even has a clock you can toggle on/off on the display when you need to time something or just to see how long it will be until break. That does come in handy sometimes believe it or not.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use the 179, and shoved a carabiner through the belt loop on the back. It makes it handy to hang wherever I am working so I have both hands free to work with the probes.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 381 clamp has the same problem. Talked with the Fluke guy at the show yesterday and there is no solution for the batteries other than whats in that quote. Otherwise a good meter and the remote feature is handy from time to time.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

I have the 381 and I haven't had any problems with it as far as the batteries go. Changed them once for the hell of it.
FWIW all of our maintenance guys use the 179 where I work and it must be good stuff, because they don't buy crap at all. Theres probably a few hundred of them floating around the place. Only heard good things


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Between the two I'd go with the 179. Proven and tough meter. 

Fluke needs to get it together on the battery life thing though. That's ridiculous.


----------

